# Those Lakers are Crazy!



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

over in the Laker forum theyve already started the thread for game 1. And Ive even seen a prediction that theyll beat us by 30?

:laugh: :laugh: 

This from a team that was full powered and got beat by the Spurs in 6 while us under manned took em to 6. this from a team whose best player might not be able to make the game. this from a team that added two old guys and all of a sudden think sliding George and Fox to the bench makes thier bench better then ours. Theyre optimism makes me laugh so much now.


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

:jawdrop: Are you serious? :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
I saw we beat them by about 10 points.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

They have a lot of confidence for a team that signed two very old guys.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> over in the Laker forum theyve already started the thread for game 1. And Ive even seen a prediction that theyll beat us by 30?
> 
> :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


First of all, this is basically insulting an entire fan base.

Second...the Lakers won't win by 30, and if they do...holy mole!

Third...the Lakers have a much better team than Dallas. 

Fourth...are you saying Dallas' bench is good? Other than Van Exel, who do you have? Dallas' bench is not good, and Nick will probably be traded this summer anyways.

Fifth..."two old guys"? Looks like you're a little bitter that the Mavericks didn't sign Mourning or Malone. 

Sixth...our "optimism"? Looks like you are the one with too much optimism...Shaq, Kobe, Malone, Payton, George VS. Dirk, Raef, Bell, Finley, Nash.

Uh, the Lakers take that one easily.:yes:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tristan</b>!
> They have a lot of confidence for a team that signed two very old guys.


You're talking a lot of smack for a team that hasn't done anything this off-season but watch other teams take the players you wanted...

   

Oh damn! Oh damn! I said it! I said it!


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Re: Those Lakers are Crazy!*



> Sixth...our "optimism"? Looks like you are the one with too much optimism...Shaq, Kobe, Malone, Payton, George VS. Dirk, Raef, Bell, Finley, Nash.


Some more Laker optimism for ya. Kobe is probably more guilty than OJ and IMO theres a good chance he'll be locked up by the 1st game.


----------



## mrcucalamonza (May 14, 2003)

Who says Kobe may be there.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

uh, you might want to get your facts straight.

First, the only fan who said the lakers win by 30 is a Kings fan, not a lakers fan. 

Second, if your read the thread, you would see that there are a few very well thought out posts comparing players and positions.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=45947&forumid=12


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: Those Lakers are Crazy!*



> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> First of all, this is basically insulting an entire fan base.
> ...


1st of all I wouldnt care if it was insulting your mama. I feel insulted that a team that didnt get near as many wins as mine or go as far as mine in the playoffs thinks theyre the defending Champs of 2003-04 without one practise play ran yet.

2nd of all your right the Lakers wont win by 30. They wont win at all considering the Mavs have 4 years of solid chemistry and the Lakers are blowing smoke and mirrors at us. Especially if their best player is being convicted of ....

third of all thats a matter of opinion and since not one game has been played yet last years record says youre wrong.

4th of all a bench of Najara, Griffin, Bell, Van Exel, Bradley, Wahad, Howard,and Daniels beats the Lakers bench all day.

5th of all yes were bitter but not beaten we dont need two old guys to get to 60 w's yall need them to get to 50.

6th of all optimism is all relative. I have recent history on my side.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> uh, you might want to get your facts straight.
> 
> First, the only fan who said the lakers win by 30 is a Kings fan, not a lakers fan.
> ...


By not disputing it your agreeing to it. If somebody said that in the Mavs forum about your team we would tell them thats disrespectful and untrue...


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

huh?

by not disputing what I'm agreeing to what?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> If somebody said that in the Mavs forum about your team we would tell them thats disrespectful and untrue...


That is complete bull ****.

Also, no offense...but after reading all of your posts in this thread, you are full of ****. I haven't seen a more biased poster in a while.

You're talking like Payton and Malone make the Lakers worse. They improve them by 7 games MINIMUM, and just about every fan of other teams would agree that the Lakers are currently better. 

Another little note, the Lakers did win 50 games last season.

And finally...the Lakers won 3 out of 4 games vs. Dallas last season WITHOUT Payton and Malone.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

wow. so there are actually Mavericks fans here?
You guys need to speak up more.
Most people have you behind the Kings, Wolves, and some even have the suns ahead of you.

If the game is in dallas, it's very possible that Dallas is the one who wins by 30.

How does Karl Malone defend Dirk, historically?
For some reason that just seems like a really one-sided matchup.


----------



## RunToFreeForFly (Jul 16, 2003)

Our chemistry is improving.
Dirk is improving.

We do not need to sign another player as we win 60 game last years.


----------



## Lethal Vertical (May 9, 2003)

Dallas won 60 games last year, but nearly all the other western teams have IMPROVED their teams, so logic would suggest that by going in with the same roster, Dallas would definitely NOT go near their 60 win record again next season.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

People truely under estimate the power of Team Chemistry in basketball.
The Mavs having the same guys as the last year, and the year before that offsets the edge people want to give most of the teams who have improved in the west.


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

lakers always seem like a natural enemy to the mavs, even without those 2 hall of famers the lakers will have no trouble beat mavs by 30, just kobe and shaq will be enough to crush them allas mavericks, no offense but as history indicted to us whenever theres a lakers-mavs game lakers always came out as winner, and now they have added 2 guys whom easily can be go-to guys in any other team in the league.
just the thought of that in those mavs mind lakers already beat allas mavericks by 100 points already.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$</b>!
> lakers always seem like a natural enemy to the mavs, even without those 2 hall of famers the lakers will have no trouble beat mavs by 30, just kobe and shaq will be enough to crush them allas mavericks, no offense but as history indicted to us whenever theres a lakers-mavs game lakers always came out as winner, and now they have added 2 guys whom easily can be go-to guys in any other team in the league.
> just the thought of that in those mavs mind lakers already beat allas mavericks by 100 points already.



Hmmm...didnt take you long to get banned...not even suspended. Wonder which Laker poster you really are...


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...didnt take you long to get banned...not even suspended. Wonder which Laker poster you really are...


:laugh:


----------



## KIDBLAZE (Jul 8, 2003)

> Hmmm...didnt take you long to get banned...not even suspended. Wonder which Laker poster you really are...


yeah, he just got on like two days ago, what did he do.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> Hmmm...didnt take you long to get banned...not even suspended. Wonder which Laker poster you really are...


just for clarification, yes, he/she was banned, but he/she is not a "Laker poster" as you described. he/she just doesn't like the mavs and isn't welcome back either way.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> 
> 
> just for clarification, yes, he/she was banned, but he/she is not a "Laker poster" as you described. he/she just doesn't like the mavs and isn't welcome back either way.


How do you know this? It looks like a name that was specifically made to say what they"couldnt" say using thier real name and they knew specifically who they wanted to go after. I saw other post on other boards.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

How do I know this?

I guess the fact that I'm a mod might be relevant to my knowledge of members and their situations.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> How do I know this?
> 
> I guess the fact that I'm a mod might be relevant to my knowledge of members and their situations.


Interesting...Do you know my other 2 aliases on here then?


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Not off the top of my head, but thanks for sharing. I'll look them up and take care of them.


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RunToFreeForFly</b>!
> Our chemistry is improving.
> Dirk is improving.


Too bad Dirk is still a puss. If he is the leader then the Mavs will be doomed to the same fate over and over again.



> We do not need to sign another player as we win 60 game last years.


I agree that the Mavs don't necesarrily need to sign anybody, but if you expect to win the championship, you need some players with more heart on the defensive end.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Is it just me or do (some) Laker fans run their mouths more than anyone else? 

Do not group all fans into one category. Not all fans feel the same way, nor do they act the same way. It is considered baiting and against the guidelines, thanks.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Sean</b>!
> Not off the top of my head, but thanks for sharing. I'll look them up and take care of them.


figured em out yet?


----------



## Da Bull$ (Aug 11, 2003)

1.Spurs-The Spurs have improved a little and have the chemistry to repeat as 1st again.

2.Lakers-The Lakers will start off with a few problems but with this much talent they will sort it out and be behind just the Spurs.

3.Twolves-Another buttload of talent that will have chemistry problems but will sort it out.

4.Suns-They have the BEST PG in the league, the BEST SF in the league if you count Dirk a PF, and an up & coming PF that can ut up a fight. They got Barbosa to play guard and he could possibly be a star.

5.Sacramento-They have the talent to be up here even after Chris Webber gets injured.

6.Mavs-The Mavs will be a weaker team this year. Finley and NVE are getting pretty old. They wont start 16-0 again. They wont get 50 wins. They will probaly get 46 wins. There arent enough wins to go around. The rest of the West got better while you guys aged. Unless Dirk Notwitzki be's a true superstar and leads his team the Mavs will not make any type of boom.

7.Rocketts-An improved team with Yaos development.

8.Seattle-Started getting back on track with the ray Allen trade.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Da Bull$</b>!
> 1.Spurs-The Spurs have improved a little and have the chemistry to repeat as 1st again.
> 
> 2.Lakers-The Lakers will start off with a few problems but with this much talent they will sort it out and be behind just the Spurs.
> ...


1 I agree

2 the total opposite. They will start off great especially sine they have a cake schedule @ the begining of the season. Chemistry will get bad around January.

3. added really old Sam Cassel and really no good Kandi. This is not a real improvement. Sprewell is but not enough to be third seed. be realistic man.

4. You dont shoot from #8 to # 4 in the west Im sorry this is your 6th seed.

5. Sac traded away the reasons why they were so strong. You think Millers an all star in the west. They dot worse. and Lost Turkaglu. Plus didnt everone say they had enough talent to topal the Mavs without Webber in the Playoffs? If they cant do it there they cant do it in the regular season

6. rockets still developing.



hense.

Spurs
Mavs
Kings
Wolves
Lakers
Suns
Blazers
Rockets

is your records for the west.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> hense.
> 
> Spurs
> ...


I think the Lakers are above the Wolves and Kings, but I agree with the rest. 

The Wolves are a way better team than last year tho, easily the 5th best team in the west IMO. They actually have some players you have to look out for other than KG. Spree can still put up 20 a game, and he's never seen a shot he won't take (which can be a bad thing) which will help spread the floor and give KG less double teams. They should make it out of the 1st round this year.... just to meet the Lakers, Spurs, or Mavs and get sent packing.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> I think the Lakers are above the Wolves and Kings, but I agree with the rest.
> ...


A lot of bad attitudes on that team though...


----------



## INTELLECT (Nov 22, 2002)

[email protected] thread


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I think you can argue, and not be crazy, that the Lakers are the FIFTH best team in the west and could be eliminated in the first round quite easily. The Kings were a better team they were last year and THE YEAR BEFORE THAT and added Brad Miller. If they stay injury free, they in fact maybe better then the Lakers. The Mavs, what can you say. that is an alltime great trade. They got a weakside slasher, a great backup guard with a bright future and the rebounding presence they needed. San Antonio added so much to make up for the loss of DRob and unlike the Lakers, actually have players on the upswing of their careers. and Minnesota, it can be argued, had the best offseason. They added, Kandi, who i remember fairing pretty well against Shaq 2 years ago, Cassell, a winner, Spreewell, one of the best, possibly Jimmy Jackson, Ndubi Ebi and Earvin Johnson as a backup. Now the Lakers added 2 great players. But those players have lots of question marks. how much do they have left in the tank? my guess is not much. and how will they respond to different roles? I heard Malone already talking about NOT being a defender and rebounder! That wont fair well for team chemistry cause that is what the team needs. Payton was a much better pickup but he even has lost a step or 2. I would say Cassell is a better player now, atleast when they were in Milwaukee, he appeared to be better. add in Kobes issues and Shaqs weight and the Lakers are far from a sure thing. One thing is for sure, the Lakers went into FA to sign names, the other teams went in to the offseason trying to fill holes with guys who can fit in well. Id go with the theory of adding great role players over stars. I dont ever remember a scenario where a team with 4 superstars ever got it done. Atlanta was the last team to try in 88 and they were an embarrasment. The lakers have 4 better players then they do, but players 5-8 dont strike much fear into anyone. In fact, Clevelands 5-8 are better, and that says something.


----------

